# OMG!!!are you kidding me!!



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't know where to put this post, I figured here is a good place.

Ok well I found out Saturday night, that I am pregnant. I retested again today and yup, pregnant!! The first words out of my mouth when i read the test the first time were not good The F word was involved. :scratchhead: I know exactly when it happened to. 

Hubby is pretty excited about another baby, me not so much. I don't know how woman have a toddler and are pregnant or have an infant. Looks like I am going to find out soon enough.. Hopefully I have some of my sanity left over.. I am really freaked out of being pregnant again and having a newborn.

So looks like baby will be here around Dec 11 2013. I better be having a girl =)


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It'll be alright. I just sat down and cried when I found out about #5. (I had 5 under the age of 6 then!) I wanted to wear a bikini again. I wanted to be able to pee by myself. I wanted to NOT be pregnant. 

But.... things happen for a reason, right? 

Think happy thoughts! Start preparing now so you aren't all crazy at 9 mos! 


It's doable.... figure out how to make it work for YOU.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

So, uh... I wanna say congrats, but I'm scared! :rofl:

No, seriously, though, sunny is right. It'll work out. I had my daughter in October '06, and my youngest son in June '08. Sure, I had an older child to help out as well, but not when he went to school. You will work it out. Many of us have done it. If you need to vent, go for it! That's what we're here for! 

Congrats!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

SunnyT said:


> It'll be alright. I just sat down and cried when I found out about #5. (I had 5 under the age of 6 then!) I wanted to wear a bikini again. I wanted to be able to pee by myself. I wanted to NOT be pregnant.
> 
> But.... things happen for a reason, right?
> 
> ...


 I wanted to scream and cry, I still do.. This will be the last one.. I am defiantly getting my tubes tied after this one... I am afraid that I will have problems with this one like I did the last one.. Nothing to major though.. Just gestational diabetes, bad edema. I am hoping I won't have to have another c section with this one..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Our 2nd & 3rd was 11 months apart, it was like raising twins, I loved every minute of it ... at one time we had 4 kids 6 yrs & under... you adapt... 

In my case.....it was pure JOY every time those 2 beautiful blue lines showed up.... It took us till #5 to get our little girl... probably why our family is so big..... then I thought I'd try to give her a sister and got another boy. 

Congratulations... LadyBird !



> *SunnyT said*: (I had 5 under the age of 6 then!)


 Had to be some twins in there ??

 Smile ...it could be worse... I know one lady who has 13 [email protected]$ and she homeschools them all too ! Now THAT is insanity !


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> So, uh... I wanna say congrats, but I'm scared! :rofl:
> 
> No, seriously, though, sunny is right. It'll work out. I had my daughter in October '06, and my youngest son in June '08. Sure, I had an older child to help out as well, but not when he went to school. You will work it out. Many of us have done it. If you need to vent, go for it! That's what we're here for!
> 
> Congrats!


 I love babies!!! I just didn't want another one.. I have a 2 month old granddaughter.. How weird is that... Sh!t happens I guess!!!

But my son is almost 4 and I think he will be the best big brother.. He is quite helpful most of the time..


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Our 2nd & 3rd was 11 months apart, it was like raising twins, I loved every minute of it ... at one time we had 4 kids 6 yrs & under... you adapt...
> 
> In my case.....it was pure JOY every time those 2 beautiful blue lines showed up.... It took us till #5 to get our little girl... probably why our family is so big..... then I thought I'd try to give her a sister and got another boy.
> 
> ...


 Lol... 13 now that is insane... I could not imagine what that would be like.. My son is a handful all by himself.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont even want to think about twins right now... !!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ladybird said:


> I wanted to scream and cry, I still do.. This will be the last one.. I am defiantly getting my tubes tied after this one... I am afraid that I will have problems with this one like I did the last one.. Nothing to major though.. Just gestational diabetes, bad edema. I am hoping I won't have to have another c section with this one..


Was your C-section a bad experience? 

I've had 6....(after Labor for 24 hrs in the hospital.... I smiled through each one of mine, the baby wasn't in distress, I was)...

That lady I mentioned had 12 sections (I'm not kidding either....her 4th pregnancy was twins...or was it the 5th? I lost tract)... pretty much unheard of...I found her on a C-section forum on the internet, and funny, we only lived 35 minutes from each other, she was the ONLY person I ever met through the net.... then we went on to have our 1st girls at the same time... it was the craziest thing... got pics of each other with our bellys, our girls played together... 

We've lost touch though... sometimes I wonder if she came close to breaking some kind of record for C-sections....


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

my daughter is 19 months older than her brother.
I was terrified when my wife told me she was pregnant.
it isn't too scary, mainly because we weren't out of the woods with our daughter yet. but it is frustrating and hectic at times. try to be "ready" for that.
I got snipped after he came out healthy. got my girl got my boy chop chop NO MORE BABIES.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Was your C-section a bad experience?
> 
> I've had 6....(after Labor for 24 hrs in the hospital.... I smiled through each one of mine, the baby wasn't in distress, I was)...
> 
> ...


 My c section was an emergency c section, my sons head was to big.. 6 hours of trying push him out, obviously he wasn't going to come out. At that point i didn't care, i just wanted to be done and hold my baby!! I also got an infection.. And you know how the drs say to take it easy, well I didn't get to.. It took me about 3 or so months to recover from the c section. The day I got home from the hospital 4 days after my c section i was cleaning house, it was a freaking pig sty.. Husbands 3 kids were here.. and i figured the house would be some what clean when i got home.. Nope.. This time around I am going to do as little as possible I don't want to take 3 month to recover again, if i do have another c section.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

rohrmnu said:


> I wanted to be able to pee by myself. I wanted to NOT be pregnant.


 Me too.. I have also been looking for a job, i still am, but ugh..


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations! The toddler/newborn thing you will get used to over time..


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Honestly Lady, once you get over the shock & start planning, you will get excited.

I cried for months when I found out I was expecting our third, that was going to give us 3 under 3 1/2, and they were all boys.

Once I started planning, and buying little things, it became a little better, and then once he arrived, I was pretty happy.

I went on to have another 2 girls after that, but with a little bit more space between them.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> Honestly Lady, once you get over the shock & start planning, you will get excited.
> 
> I cried for months when I found out I was expecting our third, that was going to give us 3 under 3 1/2, and they were all boys.
> 
> ...


oh my...five?
you have minions....:whip:


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

*CONGRATULATIONS*


Wonderful news, you will be fine. It's a bit of a shock at first but just take a deep breath and enjoy being pregnant. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ladybird said:


> My c section was an emergency c section, my sons head was to big.. 6 hours of trying push him out, obviously he wasn't going to come out. At that point i didn't care, i just wanted to be done and hold my baby!! I also got an infection.. And you know how the drs say to take it easy, well I didn't get to.. It took me about 3 or so months to recover from the c section. The day I got home from the hospital 4 days after my c section i was cleaning house, it was a freaking pig sty.. Husbands 3 kids were here.. and i figured the house would be some what clean when i got home.. Nope.. This time around I am going to do as little as possible I don't want to take 3 month to recover again, if i do have another c section.



Chances are you won't get an infection again...I was told by my DOC before our 1st, my pelvis looked a little small so I might need a Section... it was a failure to progress -but no emergency... I remember reading if you TRY to go natural 2nd time around....but fail.. it is harder on your body and your recovery will be harder.. I never cared to go through that, (then baby 2 was breech so I had no choice anyway). 

I was always funny about "nesting", the house had to be immaculate before I went to the hospital, and HE & the kids needed to keep it THAT way for my return..or I'd probably raise the roof.... that was my only request.... they honored it. ...I just moved a little slower when I got home.... Loved those Percocet pills for the 1st week or 2 ..heaven... 



> *waiwera said*: The last two are so close...best buddies... their 15 and just 17 now... but great mates.


Isn't that special :smthumbup: For the last month, I had (2) 15 yrs olds... (today in fact son 2 turns 16).... they have always been so very close...though not with brother #4 ....that's a war zone....

I asked son 2 where he would put his brother on his list of BEST BUDDIES in life....he had him at #4 .. ..Loved that.. wasn't surprised.... They hang with the same friends...in band together, youth group .... we pick up their GF's together and take them places... I am loving these teen years...


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I am just a little freaked out... And how i am going to manage, but having an older child will be very helpful and i know he will help with the baby. 

I do feel a little better then I did on Saturday..

Now i just have to get passed the exhaustion and the queasy stomach. I just want to sleep! =)

My oldest son is 19, my youngest son will be 4 the end of june. I am so hoping for a girl this time around, but if not that is fine too... I will keep posted.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I was always funny about "nesting", the house had to be immaculate before I went to the hospital, and HE & the kids needed to keep it THAT way for my return..or I'd probably raise the roof.
> 
> *This was so me... but I look back fondly on that nesting time.... not sure hubby would. I was so organised the wardrobes were color co-ordinated and the food pantry was labels forward only.
> 
> ...


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Having my younger 2 at 21 months apart was the best thing I ever did. I had a baby carrier(baby bjorn) and it was a life saver. My oldest is 7 years older then my middle child and is now a grown adult.

My two youngest are the absolute best of friends. They never fight and are extremely close to each other. It's a blessing to hear them every night playing with each other and they are very happy girls. I'm very lucky to have such good children too. They only argue a couple times a year when over tired. Those two are inseparable and I hope their bond lasts forever.

Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Having my younger 2 at 21 months apart was the best thing I ever did. I had a baby carrier(baby bjorn) and it was a life saver. My oldest is 7 years older then my middle child and is now a grown adult.
> 
> My two youngest are the absolute best of friends. They never fight and are extremely close to each other. It's a blessing to hear them every night playing with each other and they are very happy girls. I'm very lucky to have such good children too. They only argue a couple times a year when over tired. Those two are inseparable and I hope their bond lasts forever.
> 
> Congrats on the new baby.


oh yes the baby bjorn.
lifesaver.
i hope my two are close. my closest sister and i are 21 months apart. and we have been tight our entire lives. i hope my kids are like that.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

and OP yes im sure your 4 year old will be a great help.
my daughter is...MOTHER HEN, totally.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: OMG!!!are you kidding me!! UPDATE!*

UPDATE! 
I had to go to my Dr's appointment a week early due to spotting! Everything looks good, but i was off on my date i am only a little over 6 weeks along and not 8. I am more excited now then i was when i found out =) Looks like i will have to have a repete c section with this one, no big deal, baby has to come out somehow!!

I just realized i posted the original in sex an marriage section, i meant to post it in the general! No wonder I couldn't find it haha! DoH


----------

